# Masonic Hamilton Electric



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You wont have seen one of these very often, in fact, probably never....and to be honest, I'm not entirely sure which case originally housed this dial (nor is RenÃ© Rondeau...I asked him  ).

Had the dial for some time but yesterday finally got around to putting on the correct 505 movement and popping it into a Hamilton Nautilus s/steel case...which is probably the case that it was originally in. The hands are also from a Nautilus 500.

I think it looks pretty good!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wow....thats as cool as.....the crown at 4 and the lugs look about perfect....what size is it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty good would understating it somewhat, it's gorgeous.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is that 'crown out' position Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Is that 'crown out' position Paul?


It is Jason...as all Hamilton Electrics should be stored...not so much to save battery, but to save wear on the gold contacts.

But I didn't clean the crown, did I... :cry2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> It is Jason...as all Hamilton Electrics should be stored...not so much to save battery, but to save wear on the gold contacts.


So does that ring true only for Hamiltons Electrics then Paul? - I mean should I have the crown out for my IWC when not worn too?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

It certainly is a nice watch Paul and the stainless case looks great


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > It is Jason...as all Hamilton Electrics should be stored...not so much to save battery, but to save wear on the gold contacts.
> ...


Just the Hamilton Electrics...because they are true electrics, rather than electronics, and lack anything (like a diode) to prevent sparking across the gold contacts..hence the wear.

On the other hand, you might want to prolong battery life....


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Cool is an understatement its feakin superb :tongue2: probably the nicest Masonic watch i have seen.

Martin


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice job Paul. The dial looks to be in great condition. Always wanted a masonic watch, but then I'd have to learn lots of dodgy handshakes..... :huh:



mrteatime said:


> wow....thats as cool as.....the crown at 4 and the lugs look about perfect....what size is it?


Yes, Paul, what's the case size? (I bet it's tiny, isn't it?) :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Nice job Paul. The dial looks to be in great condition. Always wanted a masonic watch, but then I'd have to learn lots of dodgy handshakes..... :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


43mm diameter... 

I mean 33mm diameter


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Cool looking watch!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Paul - I know you have an interest in special dials for watches, so let me show you one.










This was a mid '60's automatic watch that I bought as a new never worn in the box watch. It looked and ran perfectly. I sold it earlier this year as I, too, did not know the secret hand shake!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice paul :thumbsup: , masonic related items (esp watches) seem to command high prices on fleabay these days .


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice Paul - so much better than a lot of the tacky cheap masonic watches doing the rounds.....

Are you on the square?

Guy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rednotdead said:


> Are you on the square?


Err...I might be...I'm not sure. :huh:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Love the dial layout, that is so cool


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Err...I might be...I'm not sure. :huh:


Hehehe - you're not a Mason then?

Guy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I take it this is some secret code, a bit like the funny handshake :huh:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Very nice one Paul.

I am surprised by the fact that masonic symbols are not at the same place from one watch to the other.

Bertrand


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

PhilM said:


> I take it this is some secret code, a bit like the funny handshake :huh:


Not a secret code - asking if one is 'on the square' is just a method to find out if they are a Freemason. And yes, I am a Freemason. 

Guy


----------

